# Yahooo- We Have Maintenance!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Max's cortisol blood levels are finally in the normal range so we can begin maintenance dosing of the Lysroden. We start on one pill a week fro 3 months and check again.

Vet says yes the hair loss is a side effect. Good thing we have a Dyson!
















He is looking good and wants to play and has quit peeing in the house.







He had been hiding in corners, running away to avoid going out but that has stopped too. He has also come back to sleeping in the bedroom with us instead of hiding in a corner in the hall.









Tonight he stepped off the patio and fell hard and could not get up. The look on his face was one of a very upset and scared dog.







I ran over to him and got him up and he walked it off. He is okay. He actually wanted to play more but I decided we should rest a bit. We did play a bit more later. 

My confidence in him to survive the winter and still be here when I get home from Iraq has just gone up a lot. I feel better leaving now even tho I just do not want to go.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy that is great news about Max. I knwo he really had you worried. I am glad he is getting back to the real Max.

Val


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Kathy, I am so happy to hear this news! I hope everything continues to be OK while you are gone.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Way to go Maxie boy!!!!







I know how happy this makes your family!

Terrific news Kathy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Oh Kathy! What great news!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That is VERY good news Kathy!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great news. What a huge relief for you!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Yippie!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Kathy,

That's wonderful news. You are leaving pretty soon, aren't you. Maxie pulled himself together to assure you he'll wait (KW).

MJ


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that Max is doing better.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWMy confidence in him to survive the winter and still be here when I get home from Iraq has just gone up a lot. I feel better leaving now even tho I just do not want to go.










Having him stabilized before you leave is sure to take a load off your mind. I can't even imagine being gone for so long with a senior going through health issues.







Best wishes that he stays happy and healthy for a good long time!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Kathy, I'm very happy to hear this news. I've been keeping Max in my thoughts....here's to continued stability for our dear boy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so sorry that you have to leave him - tough even when they are healthy









But what a huge relief that he is stable and doing so much better. Kudos to all of you there for getting to that point!! I am so happy that he is doing so well


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is doing great today too! Ecept that it has been threatening to storm which he hates!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so glad Max is more stable lately. He wants to be waiting for you when you get back. And - we want you not to be worrying about him while you are in Iraq. You need to concentrate on staying safe.

Max - all good thoughts going out to you today.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kathy-when do you go? I didn't want to ask, but feel like we need to keep track of this (tired-I think there is a better less psycho sounding way to say that). Can Joe post here? Can we help in any way? Can you Skype with Max?









FAR OUT thought...but when Anna was at Cornell for her heart surgery and I left her...I freaked out, realizing she'd been left other places, other times before, so I emailed the communicator who had been working with her for a long time and asked him to tell her I would be back to get her. She said, "I know."







Saucy dog! 

IF you could find a good one, and I know weird, but maybe they could tell Max keep up the good work and you'll be home soon. Or if you feel like you all have a good connection, I am sure you can do it yourself. 

I was thinking about Max and his brain stuff-and it was mostly this problem? I like to tuck these nuggets of information away, hoping not to ever need them, but having a good example of taking excellent care of a sweet senior if necessary. 

Oh yeah, and







!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Jean!!! We just bought me a lap top so I can put Skype on it. I cannot use a government computer for that. So yes we had planned on Skyping with all the animals. I will be able to post on here from my own lap top too. 

We needed one anyway, we only have a desk top and I have wanted a lap top for while. 

I leave in 2 weeks and will be gone for 6 months. 

I think Max will be okay!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, whew! You'll still be able to post/chat with us.... the important things!









Two weeks. Thanks for letting me know when I can start to worry and do the countdown til you get home.









I'm very good at that whole worrying thing, in case you hadn't noticed already....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I already started myt countdown calendar... I should be back on or about March 17.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

St Patrick's Day!







Most perfect! We'll have an especially good reason to indulge in lots of green beer -- and Lucky Charms!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

We'll have to have a cyber party


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

With lots of green beer!! Or any beer!!! No alcoholic beverages over there, I'll need one or two or three or...... when I get back.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yikes, that would be tough for a lot of people!!

Beer, green or not, it is









I am sooooo glad you got Max stable before you left!


----------

